# Broadheads VS Fieldpoints



## bamayville (Nov 29, 2016)

I sighted in my bow with the HHA Optimizer single pin sight and was close to perfect with field points out to 60 yards... I put on some 100 grain Slick Trick Magnums (same weight as field points) and was shooting low. At 40 yards I was 4-6 inches low. What would be the best way to fix this problem? I would like to be able to have the bow sighted in to accommodate both broadheads and fieldpoints. I don't want to have to sight it in for just one and have to re sight it in for the other when out of season. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nbth (Jul 3, 2014)

Your bow needs to be tuned. I would move knocking point down(d-loop) about a 32nd of an inch(usually you can twist d loop around string and screw it down). Move very small increments to make sure you are going correct direction. Once you get them shooting same point of impact re-sight in sight.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

^^what he said, get your bow tuned up. Take your bow to a good archery shop and have it squared up and set to you. My bow shoots field points and Muzzy MX-3's almost exactly the same.

Have you verified that you used the right sight tape for the sight? Sight in at 20, make a mark, sight in at 60, make a mark, match the marks to the range on the tape that lines up the best?


----------



## bamayville (Nov 29, 2016)

Okay, I appreciate the replies. I'll have to take it to Santa Fe Archery and see if they can help me out. I called and told them my issue and the lady just said that it was weird and it shouldn't be doing that. Hopefully they can help me fix this problem.


----------

